# Miserable b*ggers



## Dec66 (8 May 2016)

Lovely day for a ride over the North Downs this morning, which I duly did.

Lots and lots of people out there with the same mindset, mostly ready to acknowledge a fellow cyclist in the opposite direction; many with a cheery "morning", some with a nod, some with a raised hand.

Then I came across a large club group between Downe and Keston, obviously swelled by the nice weather, riding 4-5 abreast. Not one of the miserable sods acknowledged my presence. Lots of chat between themselves, but seemingly nothing for anyone not in their club, not even a digit raised off the bars. Poor form, I thought.

I won't name the South London club involved. For the avoidance of doubt, however, it wasn't Brixton, because I bumped into them a few minutes later down Jackass Lane (nearly quite literally as they were all spread out as well), but there were lots of "good mornings", nods and waves from their happy band of brothers.


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 May 2016)

This could be a long thread...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 May 2016)

@ianrauk is out on a 200km ride, but no doubt he will pop in later to collect a few of these


----------



## StuAff (8 May 2016)

Hmmm.....bet I know which club that was!!


----------



## winjim (8 May 2016)

Miserable? They sound rather cheery. You're the one who's got in a huff about it and started calling people names.


----------



## jayonabike (8 May 2016)

@ianrauk

Over to you........


----------



## Markymark (8 May 2016)

...and from an uber member too.


----------



## jefmcg (8 May 2016)

jefmcg said:


> http://americanfolklore.net/folklore/2010/07/brer_rabbit_meets_a_tar_baby.html
> 
> 
> > "Are you deaf or just rude?" demanded Brer Rabbit, losing his temper. "I can't stand folks that are stuck up! You take off that hat and say 'Howdy-do' or I'm going to give you such a lickin'!"
> ...


----------



## PK99 (8 May 2016)

Dec66 said:


> Lovely day for a ride over the North Downs this morning, which I duly did.
> 
> Snip
> 
> I won't name the South London club involved..




OFFS! Don't be so precious, name the fecking club.


----------



## glenn forger (8 May 2016)

You saw some people. Some said hello. The end. 

Great thread, thanks for starting it.


----------



## Globalti (8 May 2016)

Non-event of the day, I'd say. Big group of riders enjoying a social ride, chatting away happily, somebody goes past in the opposite direction and they ignore him. Have you ever ridden in a big group? You just don't greet people as you're too busy chatting and concentrating on your position.


----------



## Dec66 (8 May 2016)

Ok, I take it all back then.

Carry on, nothing to see.


----------



## Markymark (8 May 2016)

I only acknowledge awesome riders. That means I only say hi when I'm in London. 

And out of those I only say hi to those who are as awesome as me. So, once or twice a year.


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 May 2016)

Dec66 said:


> Lovely day for a ride over the North Downs this morning, which I duly did.
> 
> Lots and lots of people out there with the same mindset, mostly ready to acknowledge a fellow cyclist in the opposite direction; many with a cheery "morning", some with a nod, some with a raised hand.
> 
> ...


Knobbers


----------



## Cuchilo (8 May 2016)

Maybe it was this bunch of grumpy boogers i saw today ...


----------



## Markymark (8 May 2016)

Why is the front one fondling his left moob?


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 May 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Maybe it was this bunch of grumpy boogers i saw today ...


Yes, they appear to be winding the other road users up a treat.


----------



## stephec (8 May 2016)

Markymark said:


> I only acknowledge awesome riders. That means I only say hi when I'm in London.
> 
> And out of those I only say hi to those who are as awesome as me. So, once or twice a year.



There's no way you only look in the mirror once or twice a year?


----------



## Markymark (8 May 2016)

stephec said:


> There's no way you only look in the mirror once or twice a year?


I looked in it twice reading your post


----------



## stephec (8 May 2016)

Markymark said:


> I looked in it twice reading your post


It's quite impressive that you've recovered so quickly from swooning to reply so soon.


----------



## Cuchilo (8 May 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Yes, they appear to be winding the other road users up a treat.


Plenty of room to go around when the road is clear Mr grumpy pants


----------



## EltonFrog (8 May 2016)

glenn forger said:


> ....
> Great thread, thanks for starting it.



Feck me! That's a bit feckin rich coming from you!


----------



## snorri (8 May 2016)

I can sympathise with the OP, I had a similar experience today after leaving my hotel and walking to Lime Street station. Possibly if I hadn't been going for such an early train one of the street beggars would have been on duty and acknowledged my presence. It was much the same on the train to Preston, everyone was glued to their tablet or eyepiece or whatever they call them this month. There was a reaction at Preston where I had to change over to a bus and nipped into a public toilet, I'm sure the lone guy in there made some sort of signal which I was unable to interpret, not being familiar with the local codes.
Arriving at Central Station Glasgow I enquired of a passing local the best route to Buchanan Street bus station, his instruction lengthened into a conversation during which it transpired he was actually a native of Istanbul rather than Glasgow, but what the heck, it was only 15.20 and I'd had my first conversation of the day


----------



## gavintc (8 May 2016)

Dec66 said:


> Then I came across a large club group between Downe and Keston, obviously swelled by the nice weather, riding 4-5 abreast.



Complete bollocks. A cyclist takes up roughly a meter. So this group were about 4-5m wide. Really, or are just exaggerating badly to prove a weak point.


----------



## Dec66 (8 May 2016)

"I can sympathise with the OP, I had a similar experience today after leaving my hotel and walking to Lime Street station. Possibly if I hadn't been going for such an early train one of the street beggars would have been on duty and acknowledged my presence"

Anybody you would have encountered would probably have been suffering a stinking hangover, so it would not have been anything personal.

If I still lived there I would have greeted you with the cheery disposition you would have expected, as I always did with visitors to the city at that time on a Sunday morning (such as the pair of Americans I encountered on Exchange Street East at 7.45 one Sunday morning who were looking for "painted ladies")


----------



## Dec66 (8 May 2016)

gavintc said:


> Complete bollocks. A cyclist takes up roughly a meter. So this group were about 4-5m wide. Really, or are just exaggerating badly to prove a weak point.


Nope. You had to be there I suppose.

But, as I said above, nothing to see here. It's just me, obviously. My "gripe", if it was one, was nothing to do with their formation, they could have been 20 abreast for all that mattered.

Why am I even bothering to answer that, anyway?


----------



## screenman (8 May 2016)

I come here every day and nobody says hello, miserable bunch.


----------



## Dec66 (8 May 2016)

screenman said:


> I come here every day and nobody says hello, miserable bunch.


Hello


----------



## Cuchilo (8 May 2016)

screenman said:


> I come here every day and nobody says hello, miserable bunch.


----------



## Blue Hills (8 May 2016)

This club has a certain reputation for this sort of thing - blue nifty kit I reckon with a piccy of a mast on it. Have been known to hang around a certain cafe with fake french name in one of London's highest bits named after a long departed big window cleaning job. I used to encounter them a bit. I remember one of them telling me he didn't take water on rides less than a certain length - weight penalty don't you know.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 May 2016)

screenman said:


> I come here every day and nobody says hello, miserable bunch.



That's cos everyone has you in the naughty bin.


----------



## screenman (8 May 2016)

User said:


> There is a thread where everyone says hello to everyone else everyday. You could try there.



I never knew that.


----------



## Dec66 (8 May 2016)

screenman said:


> I never knew that.


Hello again 

(I won't overdo it, I promise, you might start to think I'm a stalker)


----------



## ianrauk (8 May 2016)

Hooray.. pickings have been very slim these days..the jar is near empty.... thanks @Supersuperleeds  for the Kerching... but still..

Here we go.

1. 2. 3 . I GIVE YOU A(nother)


----------



## ChrisV (8 May 2016)

Hello


----------



## Cuchilo (8 May 2016)

Markymark said:


> Why is the front one fondling his left moob?


No idea , maybe he's lactating and needs to support the moob ?


----------



## ChrisV (8 May 2016)

Cycling tops are well known nipple aggravators. He could have been trying to comfort himself?


----------



## Cuchilo (8 May 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Maybe it was this bunch of grumpy boogers i saw today ...


Interesting picture when you look at it . They all seemed to be having a laugh when they past me but ...


----------



## snorri (8 May 2016)

Dec66 said:


> Anybody you would have encountered would probably have been suffering a stinking hangover, so it would not have been anything personal.
> If I still lived there I would have greeted you with the cheery disposition you would have expected,


My post was lighthearted and certainly not intended as a criticism of the city or its people. Perhaps the fault was mine , heading home after a thoroughly enjoyable few days in Liverpool.


----------



## Tim Hall (8 May 2016)

Blue Hills said:


> This club has a certain reputation for this sort of thing - blue nifty kit I reckon with a piccy of a mast on it. Have been known to hang around a certain cafe with fake french name in one of London's highest bits named after a long departed big window cleaning job. I used to encounter them a bit. I remember one of them telling me he didn't take water on rides less than a certain length - weight penalty don't you know.


The cryptic clues thread is in The Cafe. Why not just say which club you're talking about?


----------



## DaveReading (8 May 2016)

Dec66 said:


> I won't name the South London club involved.



My London geography is obviously worse than I thought - isn't Willesden in North London?


----------



## Blue Hills (9 May 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> The cryptic clues thread is in The Cafe. Why not just say which club you're talking about?


You beat it out of me.
Dulwich Paragon.

They are not all "snooty" by any means and a long time ago they introduced me to some kent lanes on their saturday morning runs, but they do have a certain reputation.


----------



## screenman (9 May 2016)

Morning all.


----------



## ufkacbln (9 May 2016)

screenman said:


> Morning all.



Are you waving suitably?


----------



## Brandane (9 May 2016)

screenman said:


> Morning all.


Is that a MTB you are on?
Fark off and don't look my way until you've got a real bike and full pro kit, you nobber.


----------



## cosmicbike (9 May 2016)

screenman said:


> Morning all.


 Hello, and I'll even give you a  'cos I'm friendly like that


----------



## pplpilot (9 May 2016)

Scum... What did crime stoppers say when you reported it?


----------



## Dec66 (9 May 2016)

screenman said:


> Morning all.


Morning! *nods*


----------



## Dec66 (9 May 2016)

Blue Hills said:


> You beat it out of me.
> Dulwich Paragon.
> 
> They are not all "snooty" by any means and a long time ago they introduced me to some kent lanes on their saturday morning runs, but they do have a certain reputation.


They also run an excellently-run and very popular sportive in October, which is a credit to them. I've done it a few times and enjoyed it, particularly the beer at the end.

I didn't actually say who it was, by the way


----------



## Dec66 (9 May 2016)

pplpilot said:


> Scum... What did crime stoppers say when you reported it?


I didn't.

My sort don't grass.


----------



## Markymark (9 May 2016)

screenman said:


> Morning all.


*ignore*

(epic awesomeness failure in your part)


----------



## martint235 (9 May 2016)

Dec66 said:


> Lovely day for a ride over the North Downs this morning, which I duly did.
> 
> Lots and lots of people out there with the same mindset, mostly ready to acknowledge a fellow cyclist in the opposite direction; many with a cheery "morning", some with a nod, some with a raised hand.
> 
> ...


If you'd been a bit further east you would have passed the Hop Garden 200, would you have waved and said hello to all 50 or so riders (@ianrauk , it was about 50 wasn't it?). And as it's not a club, you wouldn't be able to get away with just waving at the front rider.


----------



## ianrauk (9 May 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> Hello, and I'll even give you a  'cos I'm friendly like that




I'm going to ignore you so you can come back on here later and cry about it.


----------



## Dec66 (9 May 2016)

I'm going to ignore everyone from now on.

Can you wildcard the "ignore" function ?


----------



## Spinney (9 May 2016)

Markymark said:


> I only acknowledge awesome riders. That means I only say hi when I'm in London.
> 
> And out of those I only say hi to those who are as awesome as me. So, once or twice a year.


You are blazed AICMFP


----------



## Markymark (9 May 2016)

Spinney said:


> You are blazed AICMFP


Blazed? I think I overtook him at the weekend but it was a bit of a blur...


----------



## Lonestar (9 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I'm going to ignore you so you can come back on here later and cry about it.



That's not a bad idea if it winds the buggers up.

Who is the OP,is he the King?


----------



## Dec66 (9 May 2016)

Lonestar said:


> That's not a bad idea if it winds the buggers up.
> 
> Who is the OP,is he the King?


Nah, I'm just an old fashioned sort who is used to having a nod or a "hello" on my way round by like minded peeps going the other way, who expressed a mild disappointment that in a bunch of about 40 on a club ride (at moderate pace, not chain ganging, pushing hard, anything like that) going the other way, not one of them acknowledged a cheery "good morning" on a lovely sunny day.

Whereas, a bit further on, a similarly sized group from another club were much more friendly.

That's all, nothing else.

*sheesh*.

I'm off for a cry now.


----------



## Lonestar (9 May 2016)

It used to bother me but London being like it is I don't really expect too much...In my two minor accidents and one spill I have noticed how strangers have asked if I was ok which left me pleasantly surprised and that's good enough for me.


----------



## Blue Hills (9 May 2016)

Dec66 said:


> They also run an excellently-run and very popular sportive in October, which is a credit to them. I've done it a few times and enjoyed it, particularly the beer at the end.
> 
> I didn't actually say who it was, by the way


Is that The Ride of the Falling Leaves?
If so, I have done it - a few years ago - very good it was too - pasta at the end at Herne Hill Velodrome?


----------



## Rooster1 (9 May 2016)

I even waved at a little toddler on her bike, tough it may have been her dad on the chopper that got my attention


----------



## Dec66 (9 May 2016)

Blue Hills said:


> Is that The Ride of the Falling Leaves?
> If so, I have done it - a few years ago - very good it was too - pasta at the end at Herne Hill Velodrome?


That's the one. I've done it the last three years, each one in glorious sunshine, I don't know how they manage to fix the weather.

The longer route is flipping hard work, but you always feel "right, cracked it now" when you've go up Sundridge Hill (forgetting what's coming up just past Cudham).


----------



## Blue Hills (9 May 2016)

May have been the longer one I did.

Wasn't in the best of shape at the time and I remember thinking as I struggled up a particularly bad hill "Hell, I'm paying for this"  

It was a very modest entry fee though and was a nice and very well run event - top marks to the Paragon for running it.

To tell the truth I once fancied buying their top (very good design by the standards of these things) and enquired about it - but turns out that it is not available to mere mortals - you have to be a full paid up member and go through an initiation rite involving lots of lube or something.


----------



## Dec66 (9 May 2016)

There's some nasty climbs in there right enough, especially the never ending one going past Chartwell, just after you've done Toys Hill and dropped down. I felt like cr@p after doing that last time around, and knowing that Sundridge Hill was 10-15 mins away on the other side of Westerham.

I like Penge's kit better  I'd join Penge CC if I didn't have commitments which stopped me going on club rides. I used to live over that way and I like their ethos.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 May 2016)

I often see Paragon out and about. I've never tried saying hello to them, so I don't know what their response would be. I did get close-passed by them a while ago. An "on your right" would have been nice. But what really upset me was the speed that they were going. They were positively zooming up a nasty lumpy surfaced gradient that was sucking the life out of me. It shouldn't be allowed. I put a curse on them.


----------



## Blue Hills (9 May 2016)

Never heard of Penge CC - off to google check it's kit in a mo but maybe you are being ironic?

Clubs can be strangely protective of "outsider" wearing their kit.

I find it very odd.

What is the ethos of Penge?

Always meant to try to get out for a ride with Anerley - the world's oldest?


----------



## Blue Hills (9 May 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I often see Paragon out and about. I've never tried saying hello to them, so I don't know what their response would be. I did get close-passed by them a while ago. An "on your right" would have been nice. But what really upset me was the speed that they were going. They were positively zooming up a nasty lumpy surfaced gradient that was sucking the life out of me. It shouldn't be allowed. I put a curse on them.


Maybe someone should post the kit pic up - then when any forum member spots them out and about they could just be given a great big hug and sloppy kiss?


----------



## martint235 (9 May 2016)

Dec66 said:


> There's some nasty climbs in there right enough, especially the never ending one going past Chartwell, just after you've done *the easy side of* Toys Hill and dropped down. I felt like cr@p after doing that last time around, and knowing that Sundridge Hill was 10-15 mins away on the other side of Westerham.
> 
> I like Penge's kit better  I'd join Penge CC if I didn't have commitments which stopped me going on club rides. I used to live over that way and I like their ethos.


HTH.


----------



## Tim Hall (9 May 2016)

User said:


> London Dynamo do similar even requesting that, should you let your membership lapse, you don't wear the kit any more.


Or set foot in Richmond Park ever again.


----------



## Dec66 (9 May 2016)

martint235 said:


> HTH.


You are Blazed AICMFP


----------



## Dec66 (9 May 2016)

Blue Hills said:


> Never heard of Penge CC - off to google check it's kit in a mo but maybe you are being ironic?
> 
> Clubs can be strangely protective of "outsider" wearing their kit.
> 
> ...


The ethos of Penge CC? Or the ethos of Penge?

The former; friendly, family oriented club. With a nice kit. No, I'm not being ironic, it really is, in my opinion.

The latter; not sure, really. I lived on the Beckenham side of Kent House Lane


----------



## Inertia (9 May 2016)

User said:


> There is a thread where everyone says hello to everyone else everyday. You could try there.


Sounds awful.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 May 2016)

Dec66 said:


> The ethos of Penge CC? Or the ethos of Penge?


Location of the notorious Penge Bungalow Murders


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 May 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Location of the notorious Penge Bungalow Murders


Solved because a very clever barrister knew all about blood.


----------



## Tim Hall (9 May 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Solved because a very clever barrister knew all about blood.


And without a leader.


----------



## screenman (10 May 2016)

Morning all, sorry it is a bit late as I had a load of work to do first. Off for a swim now see you all later.


----------



## Markymark (10 May 2016)

screenman said:


> Morning all, sorry it is a bit late as I had a load of work to do first. Off for a swim now see you all later.


Total blank with a sneer to myself as I round the bend.


----------



## Dec66 (10 May 2016)

screenman said:


> Morning all, sorry it is a bit late as I had a load of work to do first. Off for a swim now see you all later.


Morning! *nods*


----------



## stephec (10 May 2016)

screenman said:


> Morning all, sorry it is a bit late as I had a load of work to do first. Off for a swim now see you all later.


There's a tea/mundane news thread for posts like this.


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 May 2016)

screenman said:


> Morning all, sorry it is a bit late as I had a load of work to do first. Off for a swim now see you all later.


Do you wave to other swimmers?


----------



## screenman (10 May 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Do you wave to other swimmers?



I greet them as I get in the pool and out, I may even nod a good morning to late arrivals. Just a cheerful chappy by nature so they tell me, where as inside it can be a dark horrible place, depression is not a nice.


----------



## screenman (10 May 2016)

stephec said:


> There's a tea/mundane news thread for posts like this.



I am only trying to show the OP some cyclist are not as he describes. Keep smiling.


----------



## Tim Hall (10 May 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Do you wave to other swimmers?


It might be mistaken for drowning.


----------



## Dec66 (10 May 2016)

screenman said:


> I am only trying to show the OP some cyclist are not as he describes. Keep smiling.


And it's nice to know someone does.

Evening! *nods*


----------



## screenman (11 May 2016)




----------



## steve50 (11 May 2016)

Dec66 said:


> Lovely day for a ride over the North Downs this morning, which I duly did.
> 
> Lots and lots of people out there with the same mindset, mostly ready to acknowledge a fellow cyclist in the opposite direction; many with a cheery "morning", some with a nod, some with a raised hand.
> 
> ...



You're on a hiding to nowhere with threads like this pal, been there, done that, all you will get is boat loads of sarcasm and snotty remarks (with the odd exception) It would appear you are in a minority if you raise a hand or nod to other like minded cyclists or maybe its got more to do with what I term "cycle snobbery" those among us who are too high and mighty to exchange a pleasantry whilst on the road as they are too busy trying to ace their next strava segment on their cf bike worth ££££'s.


----------



## martint235 (11 May 2016)

steve50 said:


> You're on a hiding to nowhere with threads like this pal, been there, done that, all you will get is boat loads of sarcasm and snotty remarks (with the odd exception) It would appear you are in a minority if you raise a hand or nod to other l*ike minded cyclists* or maybe its got more to do with what I term "cycle snobbery" those among us who are *too high and mighty to exchange a pleasantry whilst on the road as they are too busy trying to ace their next strava segment on their cf bike worth ££££'s*.


I think you may still be misunderstanding what some people (me included) have said. It's got nothing to do with snobbery (my commuting bike is a steel, disc brake job picked to do the job) and everything to do with the "like minded" bit: how do you know if I am like minded to you? I don't know you from Adam. I probably won't see you again and may not wish to. Some of what you perhaps consider sarcasm are people saying that they don't wave to other pedestrians or other train passengers. I don't think that's sarcasm it's comparing like with like.


----------



## screenman (11 May 2016)

Is there are chance that the waving thing goes back a while, I was told about it by my club elders back in 69. Maybe people new to the game might not have been shown those ways, as a though when I first moved to this village most people said good morning, now even though I do ever time it is getting fewer back. Are people under too much stress which cuases them to be grumps?


----------



## steve50 (11 May 2016)

martint235 said:


> I think you may still be misunderstanding what some people (me included) have said. It's got nothing to do with snobbery (my commuting bike is a steel, disc brake job picked to do the job) and everything to do with the "like minded" bit: how do you know if I am like minded to you? I don't know you from Adam. I probably won't see you again and may not wish to. Some of what you perhaps consider sarcasm are people saying that they don't wave to other pedestrians or other train passengers. I don't think that's sarcasm it's comparing like with like.


No misunderstanding at all, i started a very similar thread when I was quite new to these forum and got flamed to hell and back for my efforts, sarcasm of the highest order and snotty remarks by the dozen , one learns and moves on. 
End of!


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (11 May 2016)

I was driving the other day and I thought I'd acknowledge the other car drivers, you know, because we're all driving cars, yeah? Anyhoo, there I am, flashing my lights and waving frantically and you know what? Not one person waved back. Some people in front even pulled over to the side rather than wave in their mirrors. Grumpy buggers. Even the policeman didn't smile once, and he'd made a special effort to get me to pull over and talk to him.

What is it with people these days?


----------



## Inertia (11 May 2016)

steve50 said:


> No misunderstanding at all, i started a very similar thread when I was quite new to these forum and got flamed to hell and back for my efforts, sarcasm of the highest order and snotty remarks by the dozen , one learns and moves on.
> End of!


Ive been on here a little while and I dont Ive seen much flaming except between a few people who have known each other a long time.


----------



## steve50 (11 May 2016)

ABikeCam said:


> I was driving the other day and I thought I'd acknowledge the other car drivers, you know, because we're all driving cars, yeah? Anyhoo, there I am, flashing my lights and waving frantically and you know what? Not one person waved back. Some people in front even pulled over to the side rather than wave in their mirrors. Grumpy buggers. Even the policeman didn't smile once, and he'd made a special effort to get me to pull over and talk to him.
> 
> What is it with people these days?



And there you have it , sarcasm of the highest order. Some of you guys just can't help yourselves can you.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 May 2016)

ABikeCam said:


> I was driving the other day and I thought I'd acknowledge the other car drivers, you know, because we're all driving cars, yeah? Anyhoo, there I am, flashing my lights and waving frantically and you know what? Not one person waved back. Some people in front even pulled over to the side rather than wave in their mirrors. Grumpy buggers. Even the policeman didn't smile once, and he'd made a special effort to get me to pull over and talk to him.
> 
> What is it with people these days?


I hope you do the little wave or flash of lights when someone lets you in, or pulls in to let you pass. Because if you don't then your ears will be burning just a bit.


----------



## Glow worm (11 May 2016)

steve50 said:


> And there you have it , sarcasm of the highest order. Some of you guys just can't help yourselves can you.



Sorry you feel hard done by. I suppose those of us who've been here a long time have seen these wavey threads crop up so many times and frankly the bottom line is that some folks wave, others don't and ultimately it really doesn't matter.


----------



## steve50 (11 May 2016)

Glow worm said:


> Sorry you feel hard done by. I suppose those of us who've been here a long time have seen these wavey threads crop up so many times and frankly the bottom line is that some folks wave, others don't and ultimately it really doesn't matter.



i personally do not feel "hard done by" at all i do however feel that new people joning the forums for friendly advice and "cycle chat" could quite possibly be "put off" due to the sarcastic nature of some of the replies found in threads like this one, it does not show the forum in a good light and if any "newbies" dare to venture into the sc&p area of the forum it would definitely put them off.
"the bottom line is that some folks wave, others don't and ultimately it really doesn't matter." that is a fair enough comment but a lot of us come from an era where cyclists, dog walkers, anglers and motorbikers and various other people with a common interest did acknowledge each other or at the very least said "good morning" in passing, unfortunately those days seem to be long gone and not for the better.


----------



## Dec66 (11 May 2016)

steve50 said:


> a lot of us come from an era where cyclists, dog walkers, anglers and motorbikers and various other people with a common interest did acknowledge each other or at the very least said "good morning" in passing, unfortunately those days seem to be long gone and not for the better.


I'm happy to report that most people usually do nod, wave, say "good morning", whatever. Which is lovely. It was actually this bunch being the glaring exception that made me bring it up.

If they'd been smashing along in echelon, then fine, I can understand not wanting to engage in pleasantries. But they weren't, and were bunched up chatting away (no issue with them being bunched up BTW, there was nobody to get in the way of).

I guess you're like me in that you think there's nothing lost by a little politeness. Maybe if we all smiled at each other more, we'd kill each other less. That's the old hippie in me, I think


----------



## martint235 (11 May 2016)

Dec66 said:


> I'm happy to report that most people usually do nod, wave, say "good morning", whatever. Which is lovely. It was actually this bunch being the glaring exception that made me bring it up.
> 
> If they'd been smashing along in echelon, then fine, I can understand not wanting to engage in pleasantries. But they weren't, and were bunched up chatting away (no issue with them being bunched up BTW, there was nobody to get in the way of).
> 
> I guess you're like me in that you think there's nothing lost by a little politeness. Maybe if we all smiled at each other more, we'd kill each other less. That's the old hippie in me, I think


There's no disagreement that it might be nice.

What galls is that people think it's wrong/bad/unsociable/whatever when I don't wave/smile/greet someone just because I happen to ride a bike to work? The questions posed about whether or not pedestrians/car drivers/train passengers do this isn't sarcasm but comparison.

Again it would probably be a nicer world if pedestrians and train passengers etc smiled at each other and said "Good morning".


----------



## Dec66 (11 May 2016)

martint235 said:


> There's no disagreement that it might be nice.
> 
> What galls is that people think it's wrong/bad/unsociable/whatever when I don't wave/smile/greet someone just because I happen to ride a bike to work? The questions posed about whether or not pedestrians/car drivers/train passengers do this isn't sarcasm but comparison.
> 
> Again it would probably be a nicer world if pedestrians and train passengers etc smiled at each other and said "Good morning".


Different circumstances though, isn't it? You wouldn't nod and say "good morning" to everyone on a commute into London, unless you're Crocodile Dundee.

Whereas if you're up at sparrow's fart, out in the lanes pursuing your hobby, be that cycling, hiking or dogging, you're likely to acknowledge people who are doing the same. And, generally, that's what happens.


----------



## Glow worm (11 May 2016)

steve50 said:


> "the bottom line is that some folks wave, others don't and ultimately it really doesn't matter." that is a fair enough comment but a lot of us come from an era where cyclists, dog walkers, anglers and motorbikers and various other people with a common interest did acknowledge each other or at the very least said "good morning" in passing, unfortunately those days seem to be long gone and not for the better.



Fair enough.


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 May 2016)

Dec66 said:


> Whereas if you're up at sparrow's fart, out in the lanes pursuing your hobby, be that cycling, hiking or dogging, you're likely to acknowledge people who are doing the same. And, generally, that's what happens.


Well if you're dogging you have to acknowledge other people, that's how you get to join in.

So I'm told...


----------



## steve50 (11 May 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Well if you're dogging you have to acknowledge other people, that's how you get to join in.
> 
> So I'm told...


So you're told eh.............


----------



## screenman (11 May 2016)

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/videos/watch/dr-hutchs-guide-waving


----------



## EltonFrog (11 May 2016)

In the last couple of days I've ridden from Paris to Dieppe, through some lovely towns and villages, local folks walking on the pavements would say Bonjour or Bonjour monsieur, a bit disconcerting at first but rather charming.


----------



## screenman (12 May 2016)




----------



## Dec66 (12 May 2016)

Morning!

*raises single digit as per the video*


----------



## snorri (12 May 2016)

Mornin' all.
Salutes majestically, taking care not to smile.


----------



## steve50 (12 May 2016)

Morning all,
polite nod of head and friendly smile.


----------



## ianrauk (12 May 2016)

This has turned into the Tea thread....


----------



## Dec66 (12 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> This has turned into the Tea thread....


They're just looking after me.


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 May 2016)




----------



## iggibizzle (12 May 2016)

I'm pretty sure some guy shouted 'f**k off' at me last Sunday when I said hello. Remarkable.


----------



## ianrauk (12 May 2016)

User13710 said:


> Not another one! How many do we need?




it's another like harvest


----------



## ianrauk (12 May 2016)

iggibizzle said:


> I'm pretty sure some guy shouted 'f**k off' at me last Sunday when I said hello. Remarkable.




Wasn't Dudley Moore was it?


----------



## John the Monkey (12 May 2016)

As no one has outlined the actual ettiquette yet, this is how it goes;

1) Present your business card on an appropriate (ideally silver, pewter is acceptable in damp conditions) platter (assuming your butler is unavailable to present it for you).

2) Await a reciprocal card from your new acquaintance.

3) If no such response is forthcoming, apply the harshest measures, including, but not limited to;

Pretending not to hear when asked to pass the port
Not inviting this ruffian into the library for cigars and brandy
If they should call, having your footman tell them that you are out, while you audibly play the piano-forte to give the lie to this statement
Sending all correspondence to this incorrigible cad with the postage stamp affixed upside down.
Note that peers of the realm, and minor royalty will expect to acknowledge you *first*, and to present your card to such a person before being invited to would be an awful faux pas; in such cases, you may need to emigrate to the colonies until the offence is forgotten.


----------



## Brandane (13 May 2016)

CarlP said:


> In the last couple of days I've ridden from Paris to Dieppe, through some lovely towns and villages, local folks walking on the pavements would say Bonjour or Bonjour monsieur, a bit disconcerting at first but rather charming.


French culture v. British culture. Pretty much sums up where we are heading as a nation .


----------



## Brandane (13 May 2016)

steve50 said:


> motorbikers and various other people with a common interest did acknowledge each other


Motorbikers still do, pretty much. There are exceptions - BMW and Harley riders are so far up themselves that they can't bring themselves to acknowledge other bikers. Inside the confines of the M25 I have noticed it doesn't happen much either - but that is probably down to the sheer numbers of bikers. A bit like cycling too; if you're commuting with thousands of others then you're not going to acknowledge them all. However if you're in the middle of nowhere and see another human (be it walker, horse rider, fellow cyclist, or heaven forbid - a DRIVER) then it is simply good manners to acknowledge them. What annoys me is the fruitcakes who then put more effort into ignoring that acknowledgement by avoiding eye contact or whatever, than simply returning the nod/wave/greeting.


----------



## steve50 (13 May 2016)

I agree @Brandane , I think, imo, that is why there is always the sarcasm etc whenever a thread like this comes along.Could it be due to the difference between city and rural / town cyclists / commuters that gives rise to sarcy comments I wonder.


----------



## Dec66 (13 May 2016)

steve50 said:


> I agree @Brandane , I think, imo, that is why there is always the sarcasm etc whenever a thread like this comes along.Could it be due to the difference between city and rural / town cyclists / commuters that gives rise to sarcy comments I wonder.


Not sure really, I'm a city cyclist but I enjoy my time out in the lanes far more. And I'm the OP.

Maybe it's not "townies/sh*tkickers" but "nice/not nice"


----------



## steve50 (13 May 2016)

Dec66 said:


> Not sure really, I'm a city cyclist but I enjoy my time out in the lanes far more. And I'm the OP.
> 
> Maybe it's not "townies/sh*tkickers" but "nice/not nice"



i'm glad you added the smilies, .........................................cos I come into the category of sh#tkicker living in the countryside.


----------



## Dec66 (13 May 2016)

steve50 said:


> i'm glad you added the smilies, .........................................cos I come into the category of sh#tkicker living in the countryside.


I thought as much... I didn't mean to be rude, it's a term of endearment


----------

